# New Gas Water Heater Which One?



## tuchodi (Nov 20, 2009)

I am going to have to replace an old gas water heater and want to know if anyone has installed or are using the newer Energy Efficent water heaters. I am looking at the AO Smith GDHE-50 and the John Woods PR130-50-2NV, or have you a preferance of another brand?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Tank type or tankless?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Tank type or tankless?


Tank.
Don't know about him,
but I'm starting year 10 on
an 8 year Richmond. 
Think I'll be in the market soon. :shifty:


----------



## PapaLima (Nov 22, 2009)

*warranty*

I would spend more time comparing warranties/to cost. Pro-rated or replacement? Especially if you have bad water (acidic). Haven't worked in the States in years but Bradford White had a 10 year full replacement at one time. Might be just a dream these days. 
Plus, I used to have a rule of thumb: never purchase a WH in a DYI shop.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Tank.
> Don't know about him,
> but I'm starting year 10 on
> an 8 year Richmond.
> Think I'll be in the market soon. :shifty:


Lochinvar.


----------



## Plumbermurrieta (Feb 21, 2010)

*Consider gas*

Based on national average fuel costs, gas heaters cost roughly half as much to run as electric models and can pay for their higher up-front cost in as little as a year. Factor in the cost of running a gas line to your home if you don’t have one. Also consider adding insulation to hot-water pipes and the cold water pipe exiting the water heater. 
You may have heard about tankless water heaters, which save energy by heating only the water you draw. Many factors will dictate the energy savings including how much and how often you use hot water. However, our recent tests of tankless water heaters show that while they are more energy-efficient than conventional water heaters, they are not necessarily more economical over the long run.


----------



## tuchodi (Nov 20, 2009)

*Gas Heater*

Thanks for all the replies. I have a very central location for the water heater so I will be getting the A O Smith. I also looked at the new energy efficient Electric heaters but I already have a gas line to my old one so I decided to go with Gas.


----------



## d's (Mar 16, 2008)

I've been asking myself the same question. Should maybe have searched the model number instead of Vertex. Anyways there's more discussion on these tanks at heatinghelp.com that have pushed me towards the AO Smith Vertex 100.

Where are you finding the best pricing? Maybe that's a taboo subject around here - in which case ignore.

D'S


----------

